# fire bellied newts and fish?



## Bill (May 8, 2008)

hi folks  , i have a tank with 6 cardinal tetra's, a balloon molly, 3 male guppys and a couple of platys, nothing to special but it does the job, last weekend i got 2 fire bellied newts from the local shop, there doing fine, but i'm a little concerned about the temperature at which newts should be kept at, as it is lower than what tropical fish should be kept at, i was told nothing about this at the shop, its just what i have read since on the net, so i have come here for some advice basically.

my tank currently runs at 25c, but newts are ment to be kept at 21c, should i lower the temp slightly? what is the best temperature for them to co-exist?

cheers


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Consider separating them. There's no point trying to mix coldwater and tropical species. If either species' requirement is met, the other suffers.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2008)

I'm going to seperate them today, i think your right, i can see it ending in tears otherwise, i'd best go and buy a filter


----------

